# Puppy buying regret...



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi all,

We received Milo yesterday from the breeder, he is 8.5 weeks old. Please don’t judge me with the following, i am genuinely concerned and been thinking about this only for the last 24 hours so would like some unbiased advice from you all.

My kids are 6 and 4. Both wanted Milo when looking at photos and videos, however now he is home it is a whole new ball game. They are scared to interact with him not because he attacks in any way, but just by way of their nature. My 6 year old daughter has social anxiety and has been at school for 3 years and she doesn’t speak a word around the teachers or children. Yet she is the best speller in her class and best reader (we have to send recordings of her to school).

The kids have remained on the sofa since yesterday and haven’t interacted with Milo at all. Usually the little boy would play with his cars on the floor and little girl in her girly tent. His excitable nature doesn’t seem to sit well with them at all. My wife has no issue with Milo and her and i woke up twice last night (we’re in the UK) at 11p and then at 1a; he then slept till 6a. I’m putting my kids first and think that if the kids continue with this kind of isolated behaviour (not interacting with Milo, not playing with their toys as they are “scared” of him, etc), i will put him up for sell to a household that can provide him more love than us; especially from children. He was £1500, yet i am not overly concerned if i don’t get this back in full. I have said to my wife i will give it a month and see how the kids act and i will then sell him. My kids are my number 1 priority over any being; human or dog. 

Some advice from you lovely people will be appreciated as i am currently torn between our obligation to Milo and the wellbeing of my kids (interaction, anxiety in my girl, always sitting on the sofa, etc). Hey, this may all pass but i need to prepare for the worst and obviously expect the best.

Apologies if i have offended any of you. I just didn’t know where to turn.

Regards,

Kash 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

If I were in your position, I would return Milo to his breeder. Any reputable breeder will have a return policy. I would not keep Milo for a month to see if things will work out. I don't think that would be fair to your family and it would not be fair to Milo. He is very young at 8.5 weeks to be separated from his litter and mother. Usually these pups are separated at 10 to 12 weeks. This next month is going to be very important to the development of Milo's personality as an adult dog. And although you got this dog for your children, in most cases it is up to the adults in the family to be the ones who provide for his care, for years to come. If you are having doubts right now, I think you should listen to your instincts. The longer Milo stays with you, you and your wife will come to understand the increasing challenges to caring for him as a puppy, for at least the next one or two years. He will be your responsibility and it appears you are questioning having that commitment to both your children and Milo.

It doesn't appear that this is the right time for you and your family to add the additional responsibility of a dog to your life. Perhaps sometime in the future would be better for you, sometime when your children are older and understand the whole family's responsibility and commitment to having a dog. Your children should be your primary concern at this point in their lives. In my opinion, you should return Milo to his breeder immediately.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

Did you sign a contract from the breeder? The breeder will usually rehome a puppy and the terms are usually in the contract. This is a better route to go than you selling a puppy.
If you feel this way after one day, I think rehoming Milo would be best. Dogs can be an excellent tool for kids with anxiety but the whole family has to be ready and wanting to 100% be committed to a dog (or any pet). It sounds like you are not. Let the breeder find a loving home for Milo. He deserves it.
Please don't get any more pets.


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

In addition to what I said above, I think your kids reaction to the puppy is somewhat normal for little ones. I've seen it many times in my family type neighborhood. Most times the kids get used to the puppy but sometimes not. There is a family near me where the family wanted a dog. Hubby wanted a Hav like Shadow. Wife wanted a St. Bernard/Doodle. They got the big dog. The kids say they hate the dog and are afraid of it after 2 years. It spends it's life in the crate or in the yard. Bernie has not been neutered or trained and he is friendly but very large and wild. I feel so bad for Bernie, he just wants love.

Things could go either way with Milo but you sound like you are not committed to the puppy, so a "breeder rehoming" immediately(today) is what you should do.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

It sounds like your children have not had a lot of exposure to dogs if they are not wanting to interact at all with the puppy. Usually kids are super excited to get a puppy and make all kinds of promises about helping to care for them. Very often the novelty wears off and it is the parent that becomes the primary caregiver of the dog with the kids being the playmates. Most children have to be taught how to properly interact with a puppy because they are over eager to constantly handle it. It doesn’t seem like this puppy is a good fit for your family right now. I don’t think you should keep the puppy for a month and let it socialize and become attached to you if you are feeling like you will be rehoming it. Let it attach to it’s forever family for the well being of the pup. I would not get another pet until your children have shown they are not scared or indifferent about dogs. The best way to do this is to interact with family and friends that have pets they can spend some time with on a regular basis. Maybe when the children are older the time will be right or maybe a less rambunctious older pet will be a better fit for your family some day. Good luck.


----------



## pgraham (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi Kash - 
We are absolutely newbies and I would not begin to offer "advice", but I can tell you what we have experienced since Charley came home with us on Monday. Perhaps it will give you an idea of what may happen soon in your home too?

Charley is 11 weeks old tomorrow and is the happiest, sweetest baby. We love him to the moon and back, but he is a puppy and that comes with certain challenges that can be hard especially for children to understand. He's starting to get really mouthy and nippy and we are diligently working on it. He's not "mean", quite the contrary, - he's just an 11 wk old puppy. We're also working very diligently with our 9 yr old granddaughter, teaching HER how to play with him to avoid the mouthing directed at her. She has very active adult dogs at her home and loves to play with them. It is difficult, time consuming, and sometimes her feelings get hurt by either Charley's little sharp teeth, or by us correcting her interactions with him.

Also, he is gaining more and more confidence each day, which is a wonderful thing and we're happy to see it blossoming. But that, too, comes with challenges. He's getting into things I did not anticipate and needs my complete, undivided attention when he is out of his expen. That's not a problem, but my attention must be focused on him at all times. Your sweet children are simply not yet old enough to help take part in that role, especially if they are frightened of Milo. Charley's favorite game is a "chase the ball game". He's fast and literally all over the place! A true Havanese! The other day he unexpectedly FLEW off of the couch about 5 feet because he wanted down and we weren't acting fast enough. Yikes!

Then there's the potty training.......

I'm also wondering if this is just not the right time for a puppy in your family's life? We've found that a new puppy is very much like a new baby that grows into toddlerhood at a lightning pace. Yes, it is rewarding and fun, but it is also exhausting if your whole family is not engaged.

I wish all good things for you and your family. I trust that you will make the right decision for your family and for Milo's well-being.

Pam


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

return as soon as possible.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

My worry is that they are already so nervous, what happens when he starts getting nippy? I don’t think dogs and pets are off the table, but a puppy might not be the best fit for your children right now. I think you were on the right track to provide this kind of comfort for your child with anxiety, but she’s not quite ready for it. Perhaps exposure to and interaction with a well trained therapy dog would first help her overcome some of her own fear. I would also speak to the breeder about the possibility of an adult dog down the line, rather than a puppy. An older Havanese might be a better fit in the near future, It sounds like they might need a few years for a puppy.

Also, absolutely NO judgement here.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I just have to add, I really feel for you right now. This is a really hard thing to go through. Don’t give up on the idea of a Havanese for your family. It’s a matter of finding the right Havanese, of the right age, at the right time for your family. DS was terrified of dogs until he was 8 or 9. Give it time.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

How far away is the breeder to you and what kind of relationship do you have? You may want to consider a breeder you like enough that you would want to build a personal relationship with over time. That person might understand your circumstances and be willing to have your children visit their home periodically, and would have good insight on how to prepare them and when they might be ready.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Call your breeder. I wish you were closer to us, but I can't give the best advice by reading about the situation. If the breeder won't take the puppy back, post again here.


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> If I were in your position, I would return Milo to his breeder. Any reputable breeder will have a return policy. I would not keep Milo for a month to see if things will work out. I don't think that would be fair to your family and it would not be fair to Milo. He is very young at 8.5 weeks to be separated from his litter and mother. Usually these pups are separated at 10 to 12 weeks. This next month is going to be very important to the development of Milo's personality as an adult dog. And although you got this dog for your children, in most cases it is up to the adults in the family to be the ones who provide for his care, for years to come. If you are having doubts right now, I think you should listen to your instincts. The longer Milo stays with you, you and your wife will come to understand the increasing challenges to caring for him as a puppy, for at least the next one or two years. He will be your responsibility and it appears you are questioning having that commitment to both your children and Milo.
> 
> It doesn't appear that this is the right time for you and your family to add the additional responsibility of a dog to your life. Perhaps sometime in the future would be better for you, sometime when your children are older and understand the whole family's responsibility and commitment to having a dog. Your children should be your primary concern at this point in their lives. In my opinion, you should return Milo to his breeder immediately.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Hi, the problem i have is that my wife is becoming or maybe already has, attached to him. If I'm honest I don't have any attachment either way, partly because I'm concerned for my kids. I have messaged my breeder and told her my concerns and i will await her response. She is a reputable breeder and I hope she has a returns policy, if she doesn't i will have to resell him. I am having difficulty making my wife understand these concerns so this may be an uphill battle, but it isn't fair on Milo and especially on my kids. I said to my wife he needs to be in a home where he can be loved by everyone not just by a handful of the family. Thank you for understanding that my children are and should be my primary concern.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Tere said:


> Did you sign a contract from the breeder? The breeder will usually rehome a puppy and the terms are usually in the contract. This is a better route to go than you selling a puppy.
> If you feel this way after one day, I think rehoming Milo would be best. Dogs can be an excellent tool for kids with anxiety but the whole family has to be ready and wanting to 100% be committed to a dog (or any pet). It sounds like you are not. Let the breeder find a loving home for Milo. He deserves it.
> Please don't get any more pets.


Hi, he definitely deserves it, so please don't judge me. I wouldn't have spent £1500 on him and £500 on his crate, toys, food, etc if i felt we as first time pet owners weren't ready. Obv it turned into a whole new ball game for all involved once he came home.

No contract was signed with the breeder as he was purchased from so far away from me and was delivered via pet courier due to the lockdown. He is a 3rd generation breed with all paperwork and vaccination documentation. I have messaged my breeder my concerns and will see what she says.

Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Molly120213 said:


> It sounds like your children have not had a lot of exposure to dogs if they are not wanting to interact at all with the puppy. Usually kids are super excited to get a puppy and make all kinds of promises about helping to care for them. Very often the novelty wears off and it is the parent that becomes the primary caregiver of the dog with the kids being the playmates. Most children have to be taught how to properly interact with a puppy because they are over eager to constantly handle it. It doesn't seem like this puppy is a good fit for your family right now. I don't think you should keep the puppy for a month and let it socialize and become attached to you if you are feeling like you will be rehoming it. Let it attach to it's forever family for the well being of the pup. I would not get another pet until your children have shown they are not scared or indifferent about dogs. The best way to do this is to interact with family and friends that have pets they can spend some time with on a regular basis. Maybe when the children are older the time will be right or maybe a less rambunctious older pet will be a better fit for your family some day. Good luck.


Hi, correct my kids have not had any exposure to any animals let alone dogs. They have always been afraid of big dogs, hence the purchase of a small one. My other concern is that while i am working, my wife will become the primary carer; for our 2 children, Milo and my 72 year old mother who also lives with me. My wife also works part time (20 hours a week), has an under active thyroid as well as doing some of the household chores (i do 50% of the tasks). I have told her maybe we didn't think this through thoroughly, she says she can cope, I don't think she can when I'll be out of the house 13 hours a day and serving to the kids.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

pgraham said:


> Hi Kash -
> We are absolutely newbies and I would not begin to offer "advice", but I can tell you what we have experienced since Charley came home with us on Monday. Perhaps it will give you an idea of what may happen soon in your home too?
> 
> Charley is 11 weeks old tomorrow and is the happiest, sweetest baby. We love him to the moon and back, but he is a puppy and that comes with certain challenges that can be hard especially for children to understand. He's starting to get really mouthy and nippy and we are diligently working on it. He's not "mean", quite the contrary, - he's just an 11 wk old puppy. We're also working very diligently with our 9 yr old granddaughter, teaching HER how to play with him to avoid the mouthing directed at her. She has very active adult dogs at her home and loves to play with them. It is difficult, time consuming, and sometimes her feelings get hurt by either Charley's little sharp teeth, or by us correcting her interactions with him.
> ...


Hi Pam, thank you for your kind words. Complete undivided attention I don't think we can give 24/7. We have 2 children who aren't on board and the only one who entirely is, is my wife. I'm supportive of the kids, they're my kids after all. Like i mentioned before and said to my wife, i will not let anything hinder the development of my children, especially my girl who has anxiety and hasn't spoken at school for 3 years. It's 6pm here almost and my usually active little 4 year old boy hasn't left the sofa.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

davetgabby said:


> return as soon as possible.


Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> My worry is that they are already so nervous, what happens when he starts getting nippy? I don't think dogs and pets are off the table, but a puppy might not be the best fit for your children right now. I think you were on the right track to provide this kind of comfort for your child with anxiety, but she's not quite ready for it. Perhaps exposure to and interaction with a well trained therapy dog would first help her overcome some of her own fear. I would also speak to the breeder about the possibility of an adult dog down the line, rather than a puppy. An older Havanese might be a better fit in the near future, It sounds like they might need a few years for a puppy.
> 
> Also, absolutely NO judgement here.


This is sound advice, thank you, and thank you for not passing judgement.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am praying you return the dog. Way too much going on here. I am feeling stressed just thinking about it. My Mia was returned to the breeder and then I got her. I am so thankful they returned her. I have been able to give her a good home. Please give your dog that chance. Maybe you can get a dog at a later time when things settle down.


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I just have to add, I really feel for you right now. This is a really hard thing to go through. Don't give up on the idea of a Havanese for your family. It's a matter of finding the right Havanese, of the right age, at the right time for your family. DS was terrified of dogs until he was 8 or 9. Give it time.


I have suggested to my wife that for the wellbeing of our kids, we can consider getting a havanese when our kids are 10+ in age. Currently they are 6 and 4.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> I am praying you return the dog. Way too much going on here. I am feeling stressed just thinking about it. My Mia was returned to the breeder and then I got her. I am so thankful they returned her. I have been able to give her a good home. Please give your dog that chance. Maybe you can get a dog at a later time when things settle down.


I feel exactly what you are saying. I have messaged the breeder and am awaiting her response. This is stressing me out a great deal too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Tom King said:


> Call your breeder. I wish you were closer to us, but I can't give the best advice by reading about the situation. If the breeder won't take the puppy back, post again here.


Hi Tom, i have reached out to the breeder but unsure if she will let us return him. We can still talk via whatsapp or something? Direct message me if you want to trade numbers and i would really appreciate your insight.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tere (Oct 17, 2018)

I know things work differently in Europe. Every breeder(at least reputable ones) in the US that I've ever met have a contract that outlines what happens if the puppy needs to be rehomed and all kinds of things. They always want their puppies returned to them if things don't work out or the owner gets sick and can't care for the puppy etc. That's why I wondered if you had a contract. I've signed a contract for 4 of my dogs that came from breeders.
My Shadow came to me after 2 homes did not work out. I am lucky to have him and we love every day together! Mind you, there were a couple months of adjusting for him since he was 10 months old.
Not judging your situation but puppies are a lot of work. It is like having another child. Most families are too busy for dogs around here. 
Please let us know what happens. I wish you were nearby. I would love to have another Havanese! Shadow would be in his glory!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

kashcheema said:


> Hi, the problem i have is that my wife is becoming or maybe already has, attached to him. If I'm honest I don't have any attachment either way, partly because I'm concerned for my kids. I have messaged my breeder and told her my concerns and i will await her response. She is a reputable breeder and I hope she has a returns policy, if she doesn't i will have to resell him. I am having difficulty making my wife understand these concerns so this may be an uphill battle, but it isn't fair on Milo and especially on my kids. I said to my wife he needs to be in a home where he can be loved by everyone not just by a handful of the family. Thank you for understanding that my children are and should be my primary concern.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is why I feel for you so much. I said to my husband this morning, how hard it would be, because I remember how quickly I became attached to my puppy.

Thinking of you and your family. Please tell your wife I'm truly thinking of her. I'm getting "hints" this puppy was in large part for her, and she is already in love with him. She is going to need a lot of love and support regardless of your final decision.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

You are so brave and good to post your concern to this forum full of people who just love these dogs. I certainly feel for you and everyone in your household. 

I agree with those who said that you must return your puppy to the breeder as soon as possible. If the breeder won't take him back, perhaps you can sell him to another Havanese breeder who will be able to find a good family for him. Is there a Havanese Rescue organization in England?

I really feel for your wife who loves this sweet puppy. Maybe a good compromise would be for her to find a way to interact with other people's dogs. For example, maybe she and the kids could walk someone's dog. (Our local dog shelter always needs people to walk their dogs, but I don't think a shelter would allow small children to participate in the walk.) Maybe she and the kids could watch dog obedience classes or dog shows in order to become more comfortable around dogs without owning them yet. Maybe the kids would be more interested in dog ownership when they are older.

Thank you for posting your concern in the forum. Please let us know what happens. We are thinking of you!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

I am by no means an expert. However, you may want to wait until your children are a little older. My youngest was 9 when we added a puppy. Have your children ever interacted with any puppies or dogs before? Some individuals are afraid of dogs. Siblings can have different reactions to pets. My neighbor has two grandchildren, her grandson is a dog whisper, and her granddaughter is scared of anything on four legs. It won't be fair to Milo or your children if they aren't ready for a pet.

On the other hand, since your children aren't very social having a pet one day could be a positive thing. Pets reduce stress and become our best friends. But the pup must have the right temperament. 
By the way, did the children ask for a puppy?

Whatever your decision, you won't be judged here.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Dogs can provide wonderful emotional support to children, but most of the stars have to be aligned.

One of my biggest good feelings from raising these puppies, and Pam getting the right ones matched to the families, is when they come back, sometimes years later, and children that were at first afraid of the dogs, now sitting in the floor with our dogs all over them, and the pure joy they are now experiencing. It does happen, and it's not that rare.

As far as your Daughter, I can tell you from experience that the best thing you can do is get involved in a community theater, if there is one anywhere near you. Some are very children friendly.

When our children were growing up, we drove 25 miles one way most nights to rehearsals. For instance, in one production of the Wizard of Oz, any child that shows up was made a Munchkin, and we had 90 Munckins, that all went on stage. Even the quiet ones loved just being there, and watching to start with. I feel like it did many of them a lot of good, even though most may have never been brought back by their Parents.

Nothing builds self-confidence more than being on stage, especially in a joyous atomsphere where everyone there is enjoying it.

I've seen more than a few that would not open their mouths for a couple of years, really come out when they were given just one line, such as in Annie the little girl who says, "Oh My Goodness, Oh My Goodness".

One word of advice though. Since you would be carrying her, don't volunteer to "just be a tree" on stage. You'll end up being the Tin Man in a couple of years. I've seen it happen! Not me. I was the Lion.

In that production of Oz, in 1998 I think it was, our first Havanese, Twinkle, became Toto after the Cairn Terrier they tried bit Dorothy. Twinkle would run back to the dance studio room, where all the Munckins stayed waiting for their turn on stage, but by hearing the monitor, she knew when she needed to go to the Green Room-no kidding. Twinkle was less than a year old then.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

kashcheema said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We received Milo yesterday from the breeder, he is 8.5 weeks old. Please don't judge me with the following, i am genuinely concerned and been thinking about this only for the last 24 hours so would like some unbiased advice from you all.
> 
> ...


You're over reacting regarding your very young children. They will adapt and love Milo. However, the puppy stage is a WHOLE LOT of WORK and to raise a well mannered dog takes a lot of time and attention caring for a puppy. It may take more time and attention than you're willing to devote to a puppy at this stage in your life.

It will take months for Milo to settle down. He will go through a puppy biting stage no one likes and it will take a long time to housebreak Milo which requires being very consistent. Otherwise, you'll have a dog who pees and poops in the house. You have to start NOW and be very consistent for a long period of time.

If you're willing to confine Milo, learn to housebreak him and deal with the puppy stage there is lots of information on this website to help you through that period. But, this won't be a quick fix. It will be likely be 10-12 months or longer before Milo can be turned loose your in home and be trusted not to poop or pee around the house. That will only happen if you spend the time to housebreak him.

My husband and I are retired and have no children to take care of. When we got our puppy 2-years-ago we were Exhausted Puppy Parents for the first 10- months, then things settled down a little. We had confined Patti or had eyes on her every waking hour during that time. Even after 10-months we didn't trust her to have the run of the house.

Patti is now a wonderful well manner dog, who has the run of the house. But she still has to be watched. I forgot to put up by eye glasses away and Patti got a hold them and destroyed them. The day before she found our grandson Ear Buds he had left laying and she destroyed one of those which costs about $150.

My advice is to re-home Milo ASAP.


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Many thanks all for the advice. Milo is being returned to the breeder today. 

This was never about Milo but how my kids weren’t taking to him; they are only 6 and 4. 

Like I mentioned before my daughter has social anxiety issues and I found out from a lovely member on this forum that having a puppy can only increase her anxiety levels. I’m going to be getting her checked out for autism in fact. 

My little boy who is only 4 doesn’t leave the sofa and play with his buses and trucks until Milo is caged and this isn’t because Milo is dangerous, but my boy is afraid for reasons unknown. 

As I mentioned before and those who have or have had children who were once my children’s age will understand, and I may get heat from you all for this, but there is no chance in hell that I’ll let anyone deter my children living their childhood; human or dog. 

Milo will be rehomed with a family who can dedicate time to him and with children preferably that can get on with him. 

This was a lessons learned and I’m glad I acted this way now than to have kept him and it had a detrimental effect on the development of my children. The well-being of my kids will ALWAYS come first; above anyone or anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dexter and Reia’s mom (Feb 20, 2020)

I just want to say that you sound like a very good father. I admire you for being so thoughtful about your children’s needs. And ultimately you’re also thinking about Milo’s needs. Sounds like you ended up with the best solution possible. Best of luck to you and your family😊


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

kshpenn said:


> I just want to say that you sound like a very good father. I admire you for being so thoughtful about your children's needs. And ultimately you're also thinking about Milo's needs. Sounds like you ended up with the best solution possible. Best of luck to you and your family


Thanks for the lovely message. I think sometimes people lose focus of what's important. For example yes I'm posting on a forum for dogs but the children for many of us I will always take precedence. Milo left this AM while the kids were asleep. When they woke up they asked after him once or twice and now they haven't mentioned him for hours. They're busy playing downstairs (I work from home upstairs) and guess what my little boy is playing with his trucks too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Some adults are frightened of dogs. These are young children. Perhaps they will grow out of this after being exposed to loving dogs and maybe they won't. No need to feel either way. The issue is right now the situation is not working. Stay positive and hopeful. It's not Milo's fault and it's not the children's fault either. As a parent, I am sure you were thinking that a puppy would be a great companion for your children. In some situations it a wonderful relationship. Who knows in the future adopting a puppy could be a wonderful addition to your family. I am not saying it can't work now because I am no expert on children or dogs (And I have both). We live and we learn. I am hoping for the best outcome for all.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Wishing you and your family all the best! I think you made the right decision given your circumstances right now.


----------



## pgraham (Apr 4, 2020)

I'm so glad that your family appears to be back at peace, Kash. What a difficult time this has been for you all. As much as we love our animals big and small, you are so right - our children must come first. Perhaps one day they will be ready for a loving dog companion. 

I wish your family well, and I wish Milo a long and happy life with his new family.

Regards,
Pam


----------



## kashcheema (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you all for the advice and help on this difficult subject. It is greatly appreciated. The support you have so provided has been beyond words. I’ll leave this forum now, I may continue lurking and once my kids are older I may well be back. If I get a dog, it will definitely be a havanese. They’re an adorable breed and it’s a shame it didn’t work out with Milo but there will def be a Milo in our lives in the future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I've been wondering what would happen to Milo. I'm relieved he's getting a new beginning. I'm picturing him running zoomies in the yard of his new family. I'm also relieved for you and your family. I wish you the very best.


----------

